# Led Zep Tuned Down Sucks



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

It doesn't help that he sucks on a good day.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Why do people feel compelled to share that stuff with the entire world. It's an electric guitar, and I'm not sure it's even plugged in. Perhaps on purpose, who knows. But, forgetting the lyrics? Taking a moment to interrupt the song, to get them? To each their own in terms of taste and ability, but man, at least practice and give the world your best take.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

It sucks with a lisp too...


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2018)

Tune that guitar. And move your gear. I want to park my car in the garage.


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Player99 said:


> Tune that guitar. And move your gear. I want to park my car in the garage.


Can i use this?

Revised and still messed up


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

What was the point of that?


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Everything is round so No Point!


----------

